# Info über 1a-erotik-discount!



## MB2910K (15 August 2011)

Hallo,
habe vor einigen Tagen bei 1a-erotik-discount.de einige Artikel bestellt.
Dies hat man mir auch sofort per Mail bestätigt. Schnell ab zur Bank und überweisen, dachte ich (war wohl ein Fehler). Bekam dann am nächsten Tag eine Mail, dass das Geld angekommen sei. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Die Shop-Seite ist nicht mehr zu öffnen, die Mail-Adresse gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr und mein Geld ist weg!?!?!?

Hat hier mal jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?
Mache ich mir unnötig Sorgen???
Was soll/kann ich tun???
Ist dieser Shop ein Fake????

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte!!!!

DANKE im Vorraus!


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2011)

Schwer zu sagen! Gibt man bei Google die Domain ein, kommen unterschiedliche Treffer. Unter anderem geben User > HIER < z. B. schon 2006 an, Ware erhalten zu haben. Andererseits ist der Shop offensichtlich derzeit wirklich nicht erreichbar, was aber auch an der Urlaubszeit und nachlässiger Administration liegen könnte.



> info{at}_1a_-_erotik_-_discount_._de_. Ust-ID: DE227926527 Konto: P. Sch. Kreissparkasse Gelnhausen Kto-Nr.: 23005549. BLZ: 50750094



Unter der selben eu-Domain gibt es hier schon einen Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/shop-fake-www-1a-erotik-discount-eu.33357/ Damals (2010) hatten wir hier auch den Shop mit der de-Domain angeschaut und nichts auffälliges bemerkt. Hinsichtlich der Erreichbarkeit des Shops könnte man auch bei der 





> eCashier | IT Solutions & Publishing


in Heinersdorf anfragen, was da los ist.


----------



## MB2910K (21 August 2011)

Hallo,

wollte nur kurz Bescheid geben, dass alles in Ordnung ist mit dem Shop!!!!
Das Paket ist gestern angekommen und die Seite ist wieder erreichbar!!!!

Warum aber alles "tot" war weiß ich noch immer nicht!


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Versuch bitte rauszukriegen was los war und schreib das dann noch


----------

